# The Market Day of the Soul



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 13, 2008)

_The Market Day of the Soul_ by James T. Dennison, Jr. is being republished and should be available later this month. See here for details.


----------



## ADKing (Feb 13, 2008)

It is a very good book. May the Lord use its republication to increase his people's appreciation for the sabbath day.


----------



## Bygracealone (Feb 13, 2008)

Great find Andrew. So much for all the hustle and bustle of trying to find the book a short while ago...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 14, 2008)

ADKing said:


> It is a very good book. May the Lord use its republication to increase his people's appreciation for the sabbath day.



 Its good to hear that this is being reprinted.


----------



## refbaptdude (Feb 14, 2008)

Andrew thanks for the info on this reprint. 


Steve


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2008)

ADKing said:


> It is a very good book. May the Lord use its republication to increase his people's appreciation for the sabbath day.







Bygracealone said:


> Great find Andrew. So much for all the hustle and bustle of trying to find the book a short while ago...



Indeed! 



refbaptdude said:


> Andrew thanks for the info on this reprint.
> 
> 
> Steve



You're very welcome!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2008)

It is now available here.


----------

